# Adding a receptacle in a X-ray or CT room.



## Boltelectric (Apr 5, 2013)

Would it be okay to surface mount a single duplex receptacle using wire mold in a CT X-ray room? (which would be used ocasionally for a motorized bed) 
The reason, of course, being that we would not want to cut into the lead lined walls and have to somehow patch and seal our device hole. 
Has anyone ever done this? or is there a problem with doing it? Surface mounting an outlet in this type of room that is...

thanks for the help,
Ronnie


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have done that in a pinch, but its actually not all that bad to cut into a lead-lined wall and fish it. You just have to take some extra time and wrap your cut in box with lead completely. I don't think there is any code reasons you couldn't run wiremold as long as you have your redundant ground paths for your patient care area by using a separate equipment grounding conductor in the wiremold and using the proper fittings and terminations on the wiremold.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Boltelectric said:


> Would it be okay to surface mount a single duplex receptacle using wire mold in a CT X-ray room? (which would be used ocasionally for a motorized bed)
> The reason, of course, being that we would not want to cut into the lead lined walls and have to somehow patch and seal our device hole.
> Has anyone ever done this? or is there a problem with doing it? Surface mounting an outlet in this type of room that is...
> 
> ...


Just do it!!!


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

The sticky back will probably fall off the wall after a few months. Otherwise it's a go.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

If it's in a patient care area, and it sounds like it is, then there must be an insulated EGC, and the cable jacket or conduit must qualify as an EGC.

Art. 517.13


----------

